# RANT TIME!



## knyfeknerd (Jul 9, 2015)

I do sincerely apologize for derailing a thread yesterday. My off-topic posts have been removed. However, I reserve the right to defend myself and the other contributing members of this forum and community.

Everytime CKTG is mentioned on this forum in a negative manner we are accused of being shills. I have bad-mouthed them in the past as I(and others) have had negative experiences. The bad blood between them and some of the KKF founders goes back WAY before my time.
I am done with that. I have not said anything negative about them in years. I just tell people that I no longer spend my money with them for personal reasons. 
Everyone is still free to discuss any and all knifemakers and vendors within this forum. The hyperlinks are automatically edited out due to forum software and rules. Feel free to post a detailed review of any knife from CKTG, JCK, Blueway, Knifewear, etc. It will not be deleted.

I take it personally when we are accused of pimping our vendors products just because they are our vendors. If you don't believe us and our opinions, please go elsewhere. But DO NOT equate us to a forum that is here only to sell wares. 
Again, THE MOD TEAM IS NOT PAID in any way, shape or form. The owner of the forum gets whatever income there is. We delete spammers and hackers. We ban people that don't play by the rules(like trying to sell or trade personal work without a proper tag). We TRY our best to keep the peace.
So why keep on "poking the bear"?????

We do this because we are crazy about knives, food and gear. Not because we get some kind of kickbacks. Don't believe me?-Come to my house and view my knife collection. Seriously, come on. You want my freaking financial statements??? Sure! No problem.

This community is, and has been just that to me-a community. These guys and gals have helped me get through some tough times in my life. They have been overwhelmingly generous. I have enjoyed meeting many of them in person on my trips throughout the country.
So, I have a little more at stake here than just your average forum goer that wants a new knife recommendation.
That is why it pisses me off so bad when you ASSume we are shills.
I'm tired of it.
I will defend myself and others every time we are wrongly accused.
I don't care how many threads I derail..........
..........................and look for a nastygram in your inbox you ***************************** ********************** **** ***** **************** ***** **************************** ***** ***** ** ******** ****** **** **************!!!!!!


----------



## marc4pt0 (Jul 9, 2015)

I always miss the fun stuff.

But I'll agree with "...This community is, and has been just that to me-a community... I have enjoyed meeting many of them in person...If you don't believe us and our opinions, please go elsewhere. But DO NOT equate us to a forum that is here only to sell wares... "

I'll be the first to admit that when it comes to this Forum, I'm pretty much just a remora, along for the free ride picking up/learning what I can. I've met a couple unpleasant persons here, but as a whole this community rocks. I've gone as far as start a thread thanking everybody here for the great advice, education and quiet help on the professional front. And of course that thank you goes out to persons such as yourself, Chris.

Cheers, KKF


----------



## Chuckles (Jul 9, 2015)

Remember that the forum kicked in to buy Chris custom knives from a non vendor because he is good $hit. I missed what motivated the rant but I would travel to cover his a$$ in a street fight.


----------



## ecchef (Jul 9, 2015)

I believe that most of the people here feel that way, and that it's been proven by the level of participation and continued membership growth. 
KKF was founded because Dave, Jim and the other dedicated knife knuts felt there was a need to institute a community that was free from the influences (direct & indirect) of parties with financial gain agendas. I believe that goal was exceeded beyond anyone's expectations, and it's because of the unique dynamic between the Members, vendors, moderators, and the owner that we try to maintain. Old grudges have faded into hazy memories and new relationships continue to develop. Vendors come and, sadly, sometimes go; they leave behind customers that will defend them loyally and deservedly so. 
We all have our preferences and opinions about who we like to work and do business with, whatever the motivation. I've only dealt with a handful of vendors here, none of whom I've ever met in person or even spoke with over the phone. I don't hesitate to praise the ones that have given me exceptional service or continually strive to make this community stronger, and I wouldn't prevent any other member from doing the same thing for the same reasons. The issue of 'shilling' comes up now and again, and we (moderators) review each incident very carefully and impartially before we resort to the 'delete post' key. Please understand that the intention is not to silence a dissenter, but to keep discussion open and honest.


----------



## chinacats (Jul 9, 2015)

If it's any consolation, I'm pretty sure you weren't responsible for the derailing of the thread...also, it's better to call out the b.s. than to let it slide.


----------



## MadDurrr (Jul 9, 2015)

I've only been on the online knife forums for a short time and I really enjoy the community here. Topics expand more past just knife and stone recs(like the other place), and I find myself lurking on here more often than I should while learning plenty whether it's kitchen related or not. Awesome, awesome forum indeed.

I'd probably kill myself reading the same knife-rec thread or stone-rec thread over n over n over again...


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 9, 2015)

Whatever the situation was that this thread is about I could care less but I wanted to say to Chris - _*well said*_!


----------



## havox07 (Jul 9, 2015)

I have to agree, I have been pretty heavy into this forum since joining a few months ago, and have never really seen us negating sellers because they weren't part of the KKF family, sure we may recommend sellers who have provided great service to that, but that isn't putting down others just showing the sellers on this forum are usually fantastic!


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 9, 2015)

To what Chris said, I say

[video=youtube_share;EEcXp8_I8CY]http://youtu.be/EEcXp8_I8CY[/video]





To those who disagree, I say

[video=youtube_share;IsRM2FMEjJA]http://youtu.be/IsRM2FMEjJA[/video]



Stefan


----------



## daveb (Jul 9, 2015)

I guess I agree!


----------



## sachem allison (Jul 10, 2015)

Eeew, you smell like sour milk and carrots! That is all I have to say. Goodbye!


----------



## Zwiefel (Jul 10, 2015)

Well-said Chris. I continue to spend ridiculous amounts of time here b/c of the community that we have.


----------



## cheflarge (Jul 10, 2015)

I'm confused, Chris, are you upset? :razz: What Chuckles said! :nunchucks:

I don't think anybody on this forum hocks for our vendors more than me. I do this because I truly believe in their products, nothing else. And if anybody wants to rip on me because of it, well "TAKE A SUCK."

Chris, pretty sure everyone on this forum appreciates what you and the other mods do. I certainly know I do. As for the select few that don't, please refer to the statement above!!! :cool2:


----------

